# Question on turbocharging.



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a question.
If i buy one of those turbochargers that are for sale on ebay is it going to fit on my nissan?

Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

THAT is a very open ended question. Depends on if you can build a manifold that has a flange for it AND if its properly sized for your nissan... whatever that may be.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go buy this book:

Maximum Boost by Corky Bell. 

start there, then do more research after that


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> go buy this book:
> 
> Maximum Boost by Corky Bell.
> 
> start there, then do more research after that


If i take the turbocharger to the mechanic how much is he going to charge me on average for the installation


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

yiotis said:


> I have a question.
> If i buy one of those turbochargers that are for sale on ebay is it going to fit on my nissan?
> 
> Thanks


We can't answer your question without more information. EBay has many turbochargers up for auction. Which one are you referring to? A link would be nice. What Nissan do you have? It makes a difference.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yiotis said:


> If i take the turbocharger to the mechanic how much is he going to charge me on average for the installation



if you take the turbo to your mechanic and ask him to install it, he's going to flat out laugh at you.

go buy that book.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if you take the turbo to your mechanic and ask him to install it, he's going to flat out laugh at you.
> 
> go buy that book.


You think so?
Btw here are some links of turbos sold in ebay.Do these fit in a nissan car?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3742&item=7968962770&sspagename=rvi:1:1v_home

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7968684555&category=46098

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&rd=1&item=7969433683&category=46093&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to close this thread because its entirely way too open ended. I was hoping you'd ask a more specific question but it seems you're just looking for an education. You cannot just fit any turbo on any car. You can't even fit a Nissan turbo on another Nissan car without doing some work. Therefore... you must do some work and learn a little bit first. Try asking again when you know more about the basics which you can learn by picking up that book Chimmike recomended.


----------

